# Heat gun question



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone on here has tried the heat gun from harbor freight? I know its cheap only 13.99 but I have never used a heat gun and want to start with something low budget.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I think several people on here have used that one including AllenH, it works just fine


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks going to pick one up tomorrow to try my hand at corpsing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the other one they have that has an attachable stand so you can use both your hands.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the one with the attachable stand and it is well worth it. Also got it during their summer sale for $8!! What a steal!!


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had 2. The first one let out the magic smoke the first time I switched it on. The 2nd one has been going strong for years.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Spark that was pretty funny. I am going to swing by tomorrow and look at the different ones they have. I do appreciate you all posting on here for me.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The attachable base metal body one has lasted a long time with long use and is well worth the money.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I just bought one at Home Depot for $22. Harbor Freight slipped my mind, Doh!, and there's one not too far from me. I'm gonna try my hand at this style of corpsing too.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Picked one up today and I am satisfied with it. Would show pics but it wont allow me to upload through my phone.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one from Harbor Freight that I picked up about a year and a half ago. It works great and I really recommend it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I bought the same one this weekend. I'm satisfied with it too but then again, I've never used one either. I practiced with an odd shaped wire frame and grocery bags and the results looked pretty cool.

First one I bought I plugged in it and ran it about 10 secs on both temps. I turned it off and the thing started smoking (i assume it was factory crud being burned off) but I looked into the barrel and noticed one of the clay-looking insulators was snapped off. I took it back to exchange and made sure nothing out of the ordinary was wrong with it. Brought it back to the house, read the directions to see if there was a recommended firing sequence, fired it up 20 secs on both temps - smoked again but not long.

**LOL i just realized this thread is old**


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lord Homicide said:


> **LOL i just realized this thread is old**


That's OK. The information is still pertinent. Just another thought about heat guns. I learned at the N. Texas/Oklahoma Make & Take, you can also roast marshmellows with those suckers too. Just sharing the knowledge.


----------

